# Rack for a soft top Jeep Wrangler?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Can't say I've seen a top mounted one on a jeep... But I have seen more then a couple rear mounted. The rear mounted makes a lot more sense to me personally. Would be really easy to load and unload your gear, vs having to basically jump on the side of your car to get everything down.

I say rear mounted is the way to go.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

i cant say ive ever seen a roof rack on a wrangler with a soft top. i would assume theres something out there but i have yet to see one for any application. id go wit the rear rack personally but a roof would be sharp looking


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You want to put a roof rack on a soft top? Uh...go with the spare tire mounted one.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

There is a dude I see in Denver all the time with a green lifted wrangler and he just mounted with rack to his hood. Looks hilarious!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

They all look rather silly, IMO

Smittybilt 76711 at AutoAnything
Jeep Wrangler Roof Racks : Jeep Roof Racks : Custom Built Jeep Roof Rack : Rockyridgeproducts.com
KargoMaster - Congo Cage Jeep Racks


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> They all look rather silly, IMO
> 
> Smittybilt 76711 at AutoAnything
> Jeep Wrangler Roof Racks : Jeep Roof Racks : Custom Built Jeep Roof Rack : Rockyridgeproducts.com
> KargoMaster - Congo Cage Jeep Racks



Yea I saw the congo rack, doesnt look too bad imo, but it seems like the installation is more trouble than its worth, anyone else a jeep owner that can recommend a product they have used in the past? Looks like ill be going with the rear mounted.


----------



## rain45 (May 20, 2020)

I only have the regular rack from thule https://www.allmoparparts.com/sku/tcs92725.html. I think Thule almost has different parts for rack depending on your auto.


----------

